# Trading in my Ford!



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello fellow plowsiters! 

I'm going to trade in my Ford on a chevy but I can't find a 3/4 ton extended cab shortbed anywhere near me! Anyone have any suggestions of dealers around my area(up to 250 miles)

I have a 99 F250 Superduty, Super cab, 4x4, powerstroke diesel, 8' box, remote start, keyless entry, rhino liner, Banks exhaust, intake, and shift kit. 52,00 miles

Thanks for any help


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am in northwest Indiana, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away from you. Here in Highland, IN there is a dealership called Christenson Chevy. I saw a couple / ton ext cab small box the other day. I will be driving by in an hour. I will post my findings when I get back.

Cheers,


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I saw three out there. Can't remember colors or any of that "important" stuff. I have to go back that way again. If I gat a chance, I will post any findngs in greater detail.

P.s. Why are you moving from Ford to Chevy? Just curious.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Because he just recently became a smart man.   Mike


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plowmeister and Mike 97, here's the story...............

Two years ago I flew out to Castle Rock Colorado where my dad lives on the idea of buying a truck(Chevy). I bought a brand new 2001 Chevy 2500HD with everything(leather, onstar, 4x4, etc.)
I drove it home, put a brand new Boss plow on it(which I still have)and was very happy. Then everything started going bad on it Rearend, motor was knocking, onstar quit, transmission was slipping)
So I traded it in on my current truck after the warranty ran out. Now I'm going to get another chevy.I've allways been a chevy man, don't know what I was thinking when I got rid of my other one?
Anyway, I really appreciate your responses. Plowmeister, thanks for the info! Please let me know if you see anything worth while.
Thanks!
Mike, your response was good too!:waving:


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Trade a Ford for a Chevy ????*

O.M.G WHY ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

What are u thinking ford for a chevy, why are you doing this. Are you going with gas or diesel in the chevy.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought about a new F250 this year. I decided to wait because my 93 F150 has many more years left and I will use my money on something else. A buddy of mine said I should look at a Chevy. I had a long hard talk with that boy to straighten him out!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The main reason I'm getting rid of my Ford is because it's too long. Extended cab, long bed. It's a diesel so i'm going to miss the power but I don't really need that much motor. It's a 99 but it only has 52,000 on it. Great truck but I'm going to try chevy again. Sorry to disappoint you guys. Nothing against Ford.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a 2003 gmc with a duramax allison extra cab shortie 5200 miles loaded sle package.I have a boss plow on it that i haven't plowed with yet.my plans have changed if you wan't to e-mail me direct we can talk or i will call you ?I only live 2 1/2 hours from you [email protected]P.S.i do plan on keeping the plow!


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Boss got any pics of your Ford? I am looking to get one like that. I was not looking at a 8' bed but I may install a tool box in the back which leaves me with a 6'. If you trade it in let me know where.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Hd, sorry, I don't have a digital camera to take pictures of it. Check out my post under used plowing and truck equipment. It's called 99 Ford f250(take over payments) If you want, send me an im. My screen name is dakkotahhh. Otherwise my email id [email protected]. I'll be online for awhile. Thanks.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

why a chevy over ford 
bad steering radios for one ,if i wanted a rough ride i would buy a horse not to mention they have a lot of bells and whistles that ford wont part with yet 

i am a chevy / gmc man and i tryed a 2002 ford larit and got rid of it in three month's 

sorry guys if you try a chevy you most likely wont go back


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Yea I would go back to the service dept though


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

i did when i had the ford and they told me that is the way the truck is


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

You know what they say, C.H.E.V.R.O.L.E.T.,
Cheap 
Heap
Every
Valve 
Rattles
Oil
Leaks
Every
Time


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

PLYMOUTH
Please
Leave
Your
Money
Under
The Hood

And I'm a Mopar guy!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

F.O.R.D.

First
On 
Race
Day

!!!!!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

FORD

F $%^*ING
O ld
R ebuilt
D odge


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

To the best of your knowledge at the time, what seemed to be the problem with your Ford, rewoodworking? I will have to agree though about the service. In my area, at least, the GM dealer is far more helpful, parts dept wise. You go to Chevy, buy an everyday product like top engine cleaner (which is good stuff smokes like hell works great) and they are helpful, they tell you how to use it and what makes it work better by using it in such and such a way. I go to an equally large Ford dealership: the guys at the counter are moping around and looking at you like god ****** heres another customer! Then they take twenty minutes to go get the part (like an oil filter). Even if it is an obscure part they tell you nothing about it (god forbid they know what theyre talking about). Also their service dept cannot even talk with you unless you bring your vehicle in and drop it off. "Theyll look at it" thats a good joke (kind of like the PA state joke, the "Men at Work" sign). Anyways I dont want to pay $26.50 (its per concern on the reciept) for them to tell me nothing.:angry: You know, this type of stuff counts when you buy a vehicle, at least for me it does. But Ill stick with my Ford, though, and go to a different dealership.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm still trading my Ford in but no longer looking for a Chevy. I want a 1 ton but not a dually. Now I'm looking for an F350, extended cab shortbed, diesel.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd just keep what you have, you haven been plowing long enough that the extra length in the bed isn't worth the hassle of trading it in. I think I could live with it, unless your getting some awesome deal on the trade. Has anyone agreed to take over the payments on your current truck, if not, that means a potential screwing at the dealer. Always seems like dealers are never out for the customer always them selves.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I hear ya Eyesell The dealer might put on a front to get someone to deal with them but their always in it for themselves. Don't get me wrong, the 8 ft. bed comes in real handy but it's just too long for my taste. I want the same truck as yours only a diesel and and a 1 ton because I'm seriously looking at getting a Boss 9.2 V plow. By the way, I checked on getting some wings for my plow that I have now but with that style, their over $500.00 installed! I've got a guy that will make me a set that's a lot more heavy duty than the factory ones and install them for $200.00. If your interested in a set, let me know.:waving:


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Boss, I'm looking to get an f350 ext cab short bed diesel as well, just makes sense to me in terms of plowing. How's the weather in your area? Doesn't look like any snow in the forcast here in ames...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Dieselgeek*

Nothing forecasted for here eaither.:crying: I still have faith though! I don't consider winter to be over until the end of April. Hopefully we'll atleast get a couple more storms.:waving:


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, never know when another will hit. I'm laid up right now, had surgery on my foot, so no driving for me, so it's actually working out nicely...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It's raining right now! 
I thought this was February?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Rain and 45 for today :realmad: :angry: :crying:


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Trade a FORD for a chevy, O.M.G !!!


----------

